# Jessops Dead And Buried ?



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

lets see who has come out of this well since last summer .They should have gone bust a year ago but got bailed out for NO REASON. Other than some people have made a lot of money on the side. Bit of shouting going on in their flagship store this afternoon.....

O'well, they failed to move with the times.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only found out yesterday that Jacobs went under last year, I often used to go to both the main Jessops & Jacobs Leicester branches when I was really into film photography


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

"under" !! they had sank big time . I think there has been fraud involved . Serious fees paid out for loans etc when it was obvious it could never survive .the "prop up" was a chance to make big money


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Jessops were on the brink several years ago, but were kept afloat by some of their suppliers!

I mean.....2 stores in a fairly small town - really?!

It a very difficult thing to retail in a store these days - cheap staff are generally not that good, and by their nature lack experience and knowledge (I know there are exceptions). The product itself is sold for little if any profit on the Internet, so the shop simply becomes a showroom for people to see, touch and visit the Internet to purchase!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I worked for them for several years and watched it change

from a professional company with highly knowledgeable

staff to clueless staff with a focus on selling warranties.

I am surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

The way I see it, most people went there to touch and check cameras/accessories, once all checked, touched and played with - 99% of these people would order from online retailers and that way saved a lot of money. There is no surprise they went bust.

I for one always found Jessops staff very helpful and happy to help but I imagine this vastly differs from shop to shop.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

urzamoon said:


> The way I see it, most people went there to touch and check cameras/accessories, once all checked, touched and played with - 99% of these people would order from online retailers and that way saved a lot of money. There is no surprise they went bust.
> 
> I for one always found Jessops staff very helpful and happy to help but I imagine this vastly differs from shop to shop.


That just about sums it all up. I think more people would have supported Jessops if they had given better value - they always seemed expensive to me... and that was in the pre-internet days. I rarely went there but the staff in the Cardiff branch were pretty knowledgeable and helpful.

Rob


----------

